# Is a Msc Degree in Psychotherapy worth it?



## elainem (25 Jun 2010)

Currently doing a MSc in psychotherapy. Going into third year of three year course. However, will need to do 300 hours post qual which will be unpaid, and will require one hour of supervision for every three client hours - so it will be expensive. The course is e7,500 per year.

Doing the MSc to get out of HSE and nursing. Also, advised not to do shift hours for health reasons, so this was a career change to a better lifestyle. I'm a single parent of two primary school kids. 

However, friend who is a qualified psychotherapist thinks I'm mad, especially as I have had to have help with housework regularly during the year to cope with study, though according to my tutors I'm doing very well. My friend's comment was that I should not study untill my kids were in secondary, and that if I couldn't go back to nursing for health reasons, maybe I could clean other people's houses or do their ironing for them.

I was upset at the comment at the time, as she studied when her children were small to enable her to change to a more family-friendly career. However, it has made me doubt myself and my goals.

Just wondered if anyone else out there had studied any form of psychotherapy, and how they got on. Not working currently due to childcare commitments, but would hope to return to work in 18 mths, possibly working for much smaller organisation - maybe working two part-time jobs in two diff places. 

I'm 43 - so is a career change mad at this age? Wud others just work in the local shop or something similar. Thinking of my kids teenage years and want to have enough money for extras, incl private ed. if it is possible/necessary. Don't want to be wasting money with such an expensive course either, though I really enjoy it.

Any similar experiences/career advice much appreciated.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jun 2010)

I dont think youre mad at all.

Youre following an ambition of something you want to do. You are willing to make sacrifices in order to do so. You are trying for a better lifestyle.

What message do you think itd send your kids - working in the local shop Vs studying at an academically high level in order to achieve the lifestyle you want? Isnt the studying option going to instill better values in them - a knowledge that hard work brings rewards and that education is a good thing?


----------



## pinkyBear (25 Jun 2010)

Hi there, while I can't comment on your career choice I may be able to offer other advice. 

I too come from nursing and about 13 years ago I went back to collage to do a fulltime degree in computer programming.

You are in the third year of collage and you have hit what I call "the wall"! You are near the end of your course and collage work, family it is all getting just abit much. This will pass.

In terms of what you will have to do in unpaid hours - in a way this is something you signed up for when you started the course! In the same way I started out as an associate developer when all my friends were nursing managers!! That did sting me!! But this was a decision I made as I knew nursing was not for me.. 

A career change is never mad, but from my experience I can only say a job does not define you as a person. You may find that after your masters is complete you could end up doing something in the nursing field related to your masters. 

Hang in there, dont listen to your friend and keep your spirit up......


----------



## dereko1969 (25 Jun 2010)

but how do you feel about it......


----------



## elainem (25 Jun 2010)

*Is doing an MSc in psychotherapy worth it?*

Hi! Thanks a mil to both of you for your advice. Yes, I'm very into giving good example, particularly to my daughter, that studying hard and completing things is really worth it.

Pinkybear, you are right. I have hit a wall. I suppose the thought of all the organising and expense of organising stuff, e.g. getting someone to clean my house, or putting the ironing out, when the study and placements fromt he course get too much, seems overwhelming. However, for physical health reasons (and also for my sanity - loved nursing but not the culture of it!) I know I can't go back to nursing, and couldn't do any job with long 12 hour shifts again.

Really appreciate both of your comments!


----------



## pinkyBear (25 Jun 2010)

I am not sure if this helps, but dont kill yourself over the house work - what is the point! So do what you can, and you know the kids can do some as well.

What also helped me - was I studded until 6pm. I treated my study like a job. I never studdied in the evenings as that was family time. It is also really important for your own sanity to take a day off study every week.

Another thing, dont expect miracles when you finish collage, you may find you dont get the job of your dreams as soon as you qualify, but hang in there and remember why you did the course in the first place. 

When I left collage I got a job, I was only there 3 months and was made redundant. I was distraught - I did agency and eventually got back into programming. There will be hard times - but remember education is a great thing and will you will get your reward....

All the best


----------



## Magpie (25 Jun 2010)

Isn't a bit late to be thinking about this now though? 2/3rds of the course done, it would be a terrible waste to give up now. 
I know how it feels though, I'm about to enter my 4th and last year of a psychology degree, and I have 3 children under 6 and a part time job too. Sometimes it feels like you are torturing yourself and can't remember why you started. But just think of all the time and effort you've already put in going to waste.....I couldn't contemplate that...could you?


----------



## johnno09 (25 Jun 2010)

Id say definitely finish the masters. Id just be questioning how long it will take you to set up and build a profitable client base? 
Have you ever considered using your nursing background to teach the likes of FETAC Level 5 courses/PLC courses in nursing/healthcare assistant and do the psychotherapy as a sideline at least until established?


----------



## k&d (25 Jun 2010)

Hi Elainem - well done on getting so far! As pinkybear pointed out i think you are hitting the wall which happens to everyone in year three. Stick with it. You will have an excellent skill set when finished. I work in a closely related area - pm me if i can be of any help. Good luck!


----------



## Cheeus (25 Jun 2010)

Why do your 300 hours have to be unpaid? Was the masters purely academic up until now? I know lots of people who have trained as psychotherapists clocking up client hours as they went, then when they had finished their formal training they could get paid clients but at a reduced fee. Plenty of people do internships as part of an organisation and do get paid as they work towards accreditation.

I don't think you'll ever make lots of money as a psychotherapist. Most people would see a max of about 3 people a day and many therapists are now lowering their fees. You do it because you love it, tho obviously you have to pay the bills.

I really have never heard of anyone doing 300 hours unpaid client hours after finishing the training. I know at least 3 people who have been paid for hours that count towards accreditation. 

There is lots of discussion on psychotherapy training over on boards.ie . Did your first two years count as a graduate diploma? I know middlesex run a distance masters in psychotherapy, hours might suit you better, maybe fees too - I don't know what they are.

1 supervision per 3 client hours seems high too. I thought it was less than that. I have a friend who takes final year psychotherapy students on placements in a voluntary organisation that she manages and she pays their supervision fee. Might be worth thinking of an arrangement like that if you can't get any paid hours.


----------



## elainem (27 Jun 2010)

*Is it worth doing an MSc in Psychotherapy?*

Thanks everyone for your replies. Yes, I think I am hitting the wall after three years. I also worry about the financial outlay to clock up the 300 hrs for accreditation, both in terms of time and money, as in time out of paid work to complete this and also money for supervision.

Chesus, I have tried to get a paid internship - but to no avail. It is even quite hard to get an unpaid one - as some organisations have problems with getting insurance, their own supervision etc - lots of red tape - I wrote to 20 organisations for an itnernship. I am currently doing an internship in 2 of them, but it is unpaid. I have found, whether it is the recession or not, that organisations are unwilling to pay interns for their hours.

Yes, I think you're all right about continuing. I don't expect to get a 'dream' job or anything when finished - I proably will end up back in some sort of nursing role - but just not on the wards and a role with more autonomy - for example, a clinical nurse specialist role - though I know they are not giving these out at the moment. Apart from that, working in a small health/social care organisation would be really nice.

I suppose I was just concerned about not only the money I spent so far, but what I would have to spend in the future to get accrditation. I hope it will be all worth it. I don't want a huge salary - I earned e50,000 ish on top scale as a nurse with all my unsocial hrs, if I earned this as a psychotherapist, I would be very happy.

Thanks again to all of you.


----------

